# Step By Step DIY Java Moss Wall



## borneosucker

Hey guys, I have post a "Step By Step DIY Java Moss Wall Video" in my blog. I'm not sure if it's allowed or how to add video in this forum. Anyway, anybody interested to know how to make a Moss Wall, hop by my blog to watch the video, I lay out all the steps on how to easily do this.

Check it out here >>> My Little Underwater Eden: Step By Step DIY Java Moss Wall

or alternatively click on the link in my signature.

Thanks guys and regards,
BorneoSucker :-D


----------



## Cody

Nice video. Unfortuntley, I can't try it out.


----------



## borneosucker

Hey Cody, thanks for the comment, cheers :-D


----------



## SinCrisis

looks awesome but i feel like cleaning is going to be a pain and it wont last for a long time will it? The original moss you started with will die after it starts growing out of the mesh. Then it will rot and the moss wall will fall off and the rotting moss will pollute your tank. no? Also your mesh looks really fine, will the moss be able to grow out of it?


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice video. I did a moss wall myself. I've just one comment to add. 
I used clear suction cups and for some reason they turned white. The white cups up against my black background looked awful until the moss covered them, which took quite awhile. I used the larger squared mesh in black. 
I used Christmas Tree moss which, IMO, is a slow grower. Of course the smallest fish in my tank managed to get stuck behind the wall and the boyfriend destroyed the wall getting the fish out. I was on vacation at the time and if I was home I'm not sure I would have destroyed the wall. Before I left on vacation the moss wall was looking really nice and I was looking forward to posting pics when I returned. 
Anyway, long story short, I took the entire wall out and will be trying again next week, this time with black suction cups. 
Looking forward to seeing pics of your tank once the wall has a chance to grow.


----------



## borneosucker

Hey crisis and aunt kymmie, thanks for your comments. Haha, I'm still waiting for the moss to grow, yeah initially I doubt that it will grow coz of the small mesh, but, that's the only option I had at that time, so I just give it a try. Maybe might take sometime to grow though.....I will post some pics when it grows.....thanks


----------



## SinCrisis

is there a way to do this that keeps the moss flush against one side of the glass? or a hanging method that distributes evenly?


----------



## borneosucker

Hmm...not sure, but I guess with well spread moss and enough lighting, it will distribute evenly


----------



## SinCrisis

kind of off topic, but does anyone here know if java moss will grow downwards if hung at the top of the wall?or will it just stay clumped?


----------



## borneosucker

LOL, what r u trying to do? sounds interesting....


----------



## SinCrisis

well, i was thinking if the moss would grow downwards and drap itself, then it would make a wall eventually and fish tah go behind it will be able to swim out, like a curtain.


----------



## SinCrisis

if it can work like that, there could be a whole other level of decorating... like bubble wands with java moss draped over it creating a layer to separate a part of the tank, perhaps a semi-entrance to a cavish or darker part of the tank? perhaps LEDs behind the moss to create a kelp forest light effect?


----------



## borneosucker

Great idea man!....Probably will try doing something like that when I have a new tank :-D.....but as far as i know, I don't think moss grow downwards.....but maybe there's other plant that do, some floating plant roots might be able to do the curtain job? Like the curtain idea....cheers man!


----------



## iamntbatman

Hmm let me know how this works out! I have officially...let me get out my measurin' truck...23.468 truckloads of java moss that I need to find something to do with. A moss wall sounds like a cool idea.

I don't think it will grow downwards. All of the java moss I have tends to grow, well, outwards, I guess. In sort of an underwater Afro fashion.


----------



## SinCrisis

yea thats what i suspected... guess gravity wont help much.. I current have a 1 inch strand of javamoss that im trying to grow in a 1 gallon tank. Its not really taking off, in fact some fo it look like its browing :-/ I wont be able to try the curtain idea for a while.


----------



## jackson88

does anyone know whether the moss needs much light for it to grow? the fine mesh IMO will block alot of the light out


----------



## Fishin Pole

the mosses need very little light to grow, the more they receive the better the growth will be............I have a few ideas for a moss wall that im gonna be experimenting with here in a few weeks......I will let everyone know of my progress


----------



## borneosucker

*Step By Step DIY Java Moss Wall Update (20 days later)*

Hi Guys,

Finally, my moss show sign of growth. Made a video of it. Go check it out 

*My Little Underwater Eden: Step By Step DIY Java Moss Wall Update (20 days later)*

regards,
BorneoSucker


----------



## yippee

iamntbatman said:


> Hmm let me know how this works out! I have officially...let me get out my measurin' truck...23.468 truckloads of java moss that I need to find something to do with. A moss wall sounds like a cool idea.
> 
> I don't think it will grow downwards. All of the java moss I have tends to grow, well, outwards, I guess. In sort of an underwater Afro fashion.


If you have some java moss you have nowhere to use it, give me a shout. I"m looking for some. ;-)


----------



## SinCrisis

java moss is the easiest plant to keep. Awsome growth bell curve, even if you get a 1 inch strand of it, it will grow. Its slow at first but once its acclimated, the plant just keeps growing and growing. Im currently growing a small ball in my 1.5 gallon tank and I'm hoping to create that moss curtain effect... 

As for the curtain, if i get some fishing line and make guide wires from one area to another, will my moss grow along the length of the wire to expand or would it still grow in a clump? anyone know?


----------



## yippee

Does anybody know how floating java moss grows in comparison to java moss that has been anchored? I've heard once it roots itself it spreads like crazy (given the right living conditions). However, right now i am wanting to float my java moss and get it to spread so i can distribute it among my other tanks.


----------



## borneosucker

Hey, found some great idea for floating java moss by using corkbark. Check it out
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana

Maybe Crisis can get some idea how to make your moss curtain from there ehh?

But I thought Java moss is sinking type? :-?


----------



## SinCrisis

yea mine always sinks unless there's a current pushing it i think theres gotta be some way to coax it to grow outwards instead of as a clump. Mines clumping as it growing in my 1.5 gallon so... i try to thin it out but taking ti out and pulling it apart a little but now i just have multiple clumps of java moss growing together into one big clump


----------



## borneosucker

Yea....they clump up pretty fast. Few days ago I went to collect wild moss, not sure if it's Java moss, they grow well spread on a surface, but after i collect them, they become clumps. :lol:

tedious job to spread the out the moss. so just dump it in my breeding tank...hope the fish will bread, lol


----------



## SinCrisis

haha good luck with that. I need a bit more moss before trying to see if it will spread along a fishing line. If thats successful i think it would open up a lot of possibilities for decorating


----------



## borneosucker

*Step By Step DIY Java Moss Wall Update (63 Days Later)*

Hi Guys, after about 2 months, here's my latest video update of my DIY Java Moss wall. Check the video at my blog:

*Step By Step DIY Java Moss Wall Update (63 Days Later)*

Let me know what you think


----------

